# Is it a Female Jewel Fish or Male one?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there

these are the photos of my Jewel Fish - I just want to know is it male or Female? Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kinda looks like a female to me..and looks to be full of roe.


----------

